# Elu



## sep2126 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi folks - Super happy to have found this forum - I'm trying to get my first router and am no expert so appreciate any advice you can share. 

I just found an old ELU 3303 router for sale near me for about $40 - but I can't find any info on this router on the internet and so can't tell if it's actually a good deal. Does anyone have experience with this model router and any advice on this front?

Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It would be pretty old and as a result there may not be any parts available so you need to factor that in. That includes collets so if you wear that one out and can't find a new one then the router is scrap. I personally think that is too much for it if you plan on using it. Maybe it's worth that much to a collector. I'm thinking $10 might be more appropriate. 

CPO sells refurbished routers and some members have tried them and swear by them. A new router only gets a visual inspection and maybe circuit check. These would get tried after repair to make sure they are running correctly. That's only good if you are in the States which I'm not sure you are since you didn't fill your personal profile out.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. This is a great forum with people who willingly share with others. Don't be afraid to ask questions. That is how we learn. Among things needed are a credit card with a high limit. :wink:


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Bad collet that won't release cutters if abused.
A very unwieldy machine. Very bizarre casting, unstable.
Light wt., does not plunge well, under powered. Would not mess
with this router. 
The larger tools, 3337/8, were relabeled DW 625. Good lasting machines.
The only thing that's wrong with them is thieves like them, lost mine 2 years ago.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not much for old, used tools. No parts in many cases, may have been abused, maybe OK, maybe not. Roll the dice for 10 bucks, but not 40. My 2 ccents.


----------

